# Bellator Signs Six Female Flyweights; Will Crown Champ in 2017



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

https://wombatsports.wordpress.com/2017/04/28/bellator-signs-six-female-flyweights-will-crown-champ-in-2017/












> Bellator has bolstered its flourishing flyweight division.
> 
> The company announced Friday the signing of six different fighters all from different countries; including the first Chinese and Turkish female stars to sign to a major MMA promotion.
> 
> ...


----------

